# Assassin Bug Bite Reports?



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi All

I was wondering whether any one has any bite reports of assassin bugs? I have been interested in these for a long time and finally obtained some at S.E.A.S - South coast exotics were kind enough to swap 3 adult pairs for some of our lovely Bush Grub pieces to sell in their store.

I fed them for the first time today and noticed that the locusts/crickets were immobilised instantly!

Thanks

Ben


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

What species?


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

Twin white spotted (_Platymeris biguttatus_)


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

alfiealbino said:


> Twin white spotted (_Platymeris biguttatus_)


From what we have seen with ours they arent actually overly aggressive. However i have heard that their venom can be incredibly nasty and painful


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

I haven't been bitten myself but have been told by people who have that it can vary from a "nasty bee sting" to "like you've just smacked yourself with a hammer. Hard. Very very hard." Whilst they're voracious predators I've never seen any aggression towards forceps or when I've been moving enclosure decoration around. That said I still wouldn't pick them up by hand.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I asked Graham from Metamorphosis about them at SEAS as I have some, and now have some more as they've bred.
He mirrors what Zak said, painful bite initially developing into a hammer pain inside - he didn't recommend trying it out. And, he also mentioned their ability to squirt acid which isn't like vinegar or lemon juice as I'd imagined, that's also quite irritating.
Personally I've never seen any issues and I've had them a year, they eat a lot though!


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

I think it's quite unlikely to be bitten providing you use forceps. They'll normally run away they're not defensive/aggressive at all.

When you annoy them they do squirt something that smells unpleasant. I assume it's their venom. It's quite distinctive.


----------

